# Duda con el PRE y el ECUALIZADOR



## pedroscifo (Abr 18, 2007)

Hola amigos: con mi papá hemos armado las clasicas placas RCA de 75RMS hemos echo 2....Las dudas que tenemos son: 

Pre-amplificador: que pre me recomiendan que sea sencillo pero de alta calidad.
Ecualizador: realmente no sabemos si ponerselo por que las señales que vamos a usar son de discman,mp3,pc y ya vienen bastante ecualizadas.Que me recomiendan? Y si fuera necesario cual me recomiendan que sea sencillo.

Desde ya mil gracias.Espero su ayuda


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 19, 2007)

Aquí hay uno:
http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/Audio/3band.htm
Y otro:
http://www.4qdtec.com/graph.html

Siempre hace falta un equalizador. Ya se darán cuenta.

Saludos


----------



## pedroscifo (Abr 19, 2007)

Buenas, mil gracias perromuerto por tu ayuda pero una ves mas te quiero molestar por un pre amplificador que tengas con control de agudos, graves, balance y volumen, estube viendo un pre con un CA3052 que tiene todas éstas funciones, pero éste ya no se fabrica mas, una pena por que es un pre de alta calidad. Si tuvieras algo parecido con componentes discretos o integrados que me recomiendes de lo mejorcito quedo a la espero de tu respuesta.
Me olvidaba tiene que tener de salida 1Vpp o 700mV.

Saludos pedroscifo


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 19, 2007)

Hoy en día se usan los amplificador operacionales para todas esas funciones. El LM324 puede hacer lo mismo.
Pero conseguí ésto: *LM1036*

Saludos


----------

